

Italian Financial Crisis: A.D. 33   - cwan
http://businomics.typepad.com/businomics_blog/2010/12/italian-financial-crisis-ad-33.html

======
wazoox
I'm wondering where these detailed informations come from. I don't remember
that there were that much financial details in Tacitus, Suetonius and al.
(though I didn't reread them recently).

~~~
wazoox
How sad to become old :) It's there in Tacitus' Annals, book 6, chapters XVI
and XVII; Suetonius, life of Tiberius, chapter XLVIII. No mention of the
bankers' names though.

------
alecco
A longer account of this crisis from 1910:

[http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/The_Influence_of_Wealth_in_Imp...](http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/The_Influence_of_Wealth_in_Imperial_Rome/The_Business_Panic_of_33_A.D).

~~~
cstuder
The link is broken, apparently the Hacker News url-regex is stripping the last
dot from your url.

------
nlavezzo
I really love ancient western history - there are so many relevant lessons to
be learned.

